# need some advice and comment about finishing watercolor portrait



## keltuzard (May 25, 2018)

Hi, I am very unfamiliar with watercolor, this is my 1st portrait.


I just wonder if okay to call this a finish piece or should I do anything to improve it.any comment will really help, Thanks


----------



## Jasminehira93 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello! I am new to watercolors too ( i am new in all methods of painting actually 😅) and I am also trying with a portrait 😁 your one is nice! I think a painting is finished only when you think it is!


----------

